

Show HN: We added some interactive spice to our homepage - What do you think? - austinhallock
http://clay.io

======
BinaryAcid
Totally awesome! It's little details like this that will set your website
apart. My only suggestion would be to have the little guy appear on the
opposite site when he go's to far to the side ie mario style. Amazing work!
Keep up the great work. The devil is in the details.

~~~
austinhallock
Good idea, done! Thanks for the feedback :)

